# ocl and ulmar gutter splint



## mamacase1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a Doctor that says he put a fractured finger in a ocl splint and the put him in a ulnar gutter splint for mobilization. What HCPC;s code would you use and/or CPT?


----------

